# Lime Green CLX 2.0!!!



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's another "one-off" from our buddies at Colnago. As per our customer's request, a lime green CLX 2.0...pretty flashy! I'm sure it will stir things up on the forum. 
Will post some shots once we have it built too.


----------

